
Scientists Warn of Perilous Climate Shift Within Decades, Not Centuries - Osiris30
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/03/23/science/global-warming-sea-level-carbon-dioxide-emissions.html
======
drallison
Finally out of draft and published in an archival journal. If the authors are
right (likely IMHO) it's scary stuff. The paper can be found at
[http://www.atmos-chem-
phys.net/16/3761/2016/acp-16-3761-2016...](http://www.atmos-chem-
phys.net/16/3761/2016/acp-16-3761-2016.pdf;) the associated DOI is
doi:10.5194/acp-16-3761-2016.

------
retrogradeorbit
When I was at school in the 80s, people were saying this. They've been saying
this every decade since. I just don't believe it anymore. It's like the boy
who cried wolf. Not that that's a good thing. Didn't the wolf eat all the
sheep in the end?

